# Handoff et Continuity sur un Hackintosh



## Ludo9743 (9 Juin 2018)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Ceci est mon premier post, et j'espère que je n'enfreins aucune règle. Si c'est le cas, je m'en excuse.
Alors j'aimerai me faire un hackintosh, mais j'hésite entre deux formats de carte mère.
Mon premier choix se porte sur du Mini-ITX comme celui-ci et mon deuxième choix serait plutôt du Micro-ATX comme celui-ci.
Maintenant, j'aimerai naturellement avoir Handoff et Continuity de fonctionnel. sur la Micro-ATX j'ai des ports PCI Express 1x sur lesquels je peux installer par exemple ceci. Mais sur mon premier choix, le format Mini-ITX, je n'ai pas de ports PCI Express 1x, alors je me demande quel est l'altérnative pour faire fonctionner Handoff et Continuity.
Est-ce qu'il y a des personnes qui sont dans la même situation et qui ont trouvés une solution pour accéder à ces deux fonctionnalités.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## thunder72fr (24 Juin 2018)

Si cela peut t'aider dans le choix des composants:

https://hackintosher.com/builds/gigabyte-z370n-wifi-itx-hackintosh-guide-4k-htpc-build/


----------



## Ludo9743 (25 Juin 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse Thunder72fr! J'ai déjà finalement déjà acheté toutes mes pièces. J'ai pris un mini-ITX GIGABYTES Z370N WIFI et pour faire fonctionner Handoff et Continuity, j'ai cette pièce ainsi que celle-ci. Je n'ai pas encore reçu la carte Wifi et son adaptateur mais ça ne devrait pas tarder.


----------



## Fonzerelli (25 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour, j’ai remplacé la carte WiFi de mon ordinateur portable par une DW1560 et cela fonctionne bien sauf Continuity qui ne fonctionne que si je clique sur l’icone WiFi. Instant Hotspot voit mon iPhone mais n’arrive pas à s´y connecter. 

Bref, il doit me manquer un tout petit patch ou autre mais je sèche…


----------

